

"Switzerland" ISP Protocol Meddling Detection Software - orib
http://www.eff.org/testyourisp/switzerland

======
phaedrus
I read several news sites' articles about this and none of them provided a
link! A google search for it just brought up more news articles. Thank you,
hacker news, for providing the meat (the actual site) and not just the fluff.

